#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Supply & Delivery >  >  What are the pros and cons to the customers from competitive advantage?

## Dhiya

An advantage that firm has over it's competitors, allowing it to generate greator sales or margins or retains more customers than its competition. But, What's the pros and cons to the customers by these type of competitions.

----------

